# Product similar to Lipgelee in Jellybabe



## i_luv_mac (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello All,

I know this isn't the right forum but I wanted to ask UK/European members since the recommendations on the main forum might be more for US members.

So does anybody know anything similar and much cheaper than the MAC product? I don't want to spend £10.

I want to use it as a sheer gloss over Mocha lipstick.

Thanks


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2009)

i sometimes buy from this site - Love Make Up - Authentic and Genuine Cosmetics from Clinique and More

they're authentic mac products and she sometimes has the gelees up and they're reasonabley cheap too - plus she sometimes sells the mini versions that came in a holiday gift set a few years back. so it's worth checking her site every week or so to see what pops up... i've found many a discontinued paint pot on this site!


----------

